# Found the pilot who's been flying LOW over our hunting land...



## Melensdad




----------



## JEV

Funny shit.


----------



## akmountaineer

They shot one of their own....


----------



## waybomb

So how did that happen?


----------



## Leni

akmountaineer said:


> They shot one of their own....



Nope.  It was Obama.


----------



## ki0ho

O-vomit would never get in a plane that cheep!!!!!!!! besides it dont have room for Moochel to fit in!!!!


----------



## leadarrows

It says Piper Comanche on the side but it looks more like a Piper Custer to me.


----------



## ki0ho

Thost are lift devices....they help push the plane UP!!!!!!!!


----------

